# Doom II Windows CD



## hypertron (Apr 17, 2006)

I have the old Doom II windows game disc. Is there a Macintosh port/installer for Doom II? Please help  
Any Thanks is appreciated


----------



## Perseus (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey there.

Do you have the old DOOM II IWAD on hand? (the main game WAD) If so, you can download an open source port for Doom 2 called DOOMSDAY.

http://www.doomsdayhq.com/

There is a forum there that can answer lots of questions. This port offers enhanced graphics etc. It's awesome!

Oh, and if you are a doom fanatic, let me know, and maybe we can play a coop or deatmatch game


----------



## hypertron (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks, I got it working fine!!


----------



## whitesaint (Apr 19, 2006)

nice, now is there any way to get multiplayer working?  i think you jus need to update the wad file but i could be wrong..


----------



## Perseus (Apr 20, 2006)

I think as long as you have the same Doom 2 wad file types it should be fine. If you notice in Doomsday some multiplayer games fail to connect because the IWAD is named differently. I have yet to find someone with my same Doom 2 IWAD!

I have always wanted to play Doom 2 multiplayer, so this is awesome!


----------



## Digitorb (May 2, 2006)

I am so amazed at how nice the people are on these forums.
Keep up the greatness.
Josh.


----------



## ex2bot (May 7, 2006)

I played DoomLegacy. Very cool. 

Doug


----------



## hypertron (May 25, 2006)

does any one know if its legal to share the WAD files?i no its legal to share a rom if the sytem is outdated and or is not made n e more. And then Id puts out the source code for everything.


----------



## fryke (May 25, 2006)

It's not legal and things like that are not discussed here on macosx.com.  (Board rules.)


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2006)

Yes, as fryke says it's still illegal.  Even if the company abandons the product for years, they still remain property of the company.  This is why you don't find ROMs for emulation applications as easily on the Internet anymore.


----------

